# problemas con eix-sync

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos,  no se que coño le esta pasando a mi ordenador, en serio me estoy tirando de los pelos.

primero hice un revdep-rebuid y me decia que varias librerias estaban rotas ya que necesitavan la libneon.so.26, vale ningun problema linko a mano

```
# cd /usr/lib

# ln -s libneon.so.27.1.3 libneon.so.26 
```

Y digo bueno , tendre q actualizar q hace ya más de una semana que no actualizo, y ejecuto eix-sync, como siempre y esto es lo que me dice.

```
ganyan ~ # eix-sync

 * Removing old portage-cache in /var/cache/edb/dep ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running emerge --sync ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Copying old /var/cache/eix cache to /var/cache/eix.previous ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Running update-eix ...

 * Problems running update-eix                                                                                     [ !! ]

 * Failure while running update-eix

```

he estado buscando la solucion pero nada, si me podeis ayudar lo agradeceria. A por cierto no se si viene a cuento pero he notado que no me funcionan ciertas aplicaciones que tengan que ver con subir cosas a la red, como que el amarok no me sube informacion a last.fm, no me consigue ya las caratulas de los discos, cosas asi.

aaaaaaa, se me olvidaba, si hago un update-eix esto es lo que me aparece

```
ganyan ~ # update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata)

     Reading  50%terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'

  what():  basic_string::compare

Abortado
```

gracias por adelantado.

----------

## Coghan

En bugzilla también hay que buscar:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238216#c13

Claro que en los foros también aparece la solución:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-708439-highlight-eix.html

----------

## natxoblogg

la cosa esta que mi arbol de paquetes no aparece el 13.5, esta hasta la version 13.3, de todas maneras voy a desenmascarar y a actualizar, ahora os digo algo

gracias.

----------

## Coghan

No es necesario, como te indico en el enlace de bugzilla, la respuesta 13 es la adecuada: 

Elimina /usr/portage/metadata/cache/media-fonts/ja-ipafonts* y vuelve a ejecutar update-eix

----------

## natxoblogg

gracias, ya esta, efectivamente no entendia un pimiento de lo que ponia en el bugcila, gracias.

----------

## ekz

Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar, ¿Alguien tiene eix configurado para que se vea así?

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ eix firefox

[I] www-client/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  [m]2.0.0.11 [m]2.0.0.16 (~)3.0-r1 ~3.0.1

     Installed versions:  3.0-r1  

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

* www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin

     Available versions:  2.0.0.16 ~3.0.1-r1 [M]~3.1_alpha1 [M]~3.1_alpha2

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.com/firefox

     Description:         Firefox Web Browser

Found 2 matches.

```

(SIN mostrar las USEs)

Hasta el día de hoy me mantengo usando la versión 0.9.1 de eix por la única razón de que en la siguiente versión se quitó la opción de "ocultar USEs"; luego de un tiempo intente 2 veces migrar mi configuración a las nuevas versiones, pero lo único que no podía quitar era la "lista de USEs", por eso terminé por copiar el ebuild a mi overlay y enmascarar las demás versiones.

Ya ha pasado tiempo, y quizás ya se pueda volver a configurar, así que si alguien pudo ocultar las USEs de la búsqueda simple, que por favor me lo diga.

Saludos!

----------

## natxoblogg

sorry, creo que hay que tragarse lo de las uses, pero bueno a mi me sirve un monton, pero bueno siquieres que te salga bonito sin las uss creo que tendras que mantener la versión.

----------

## johnlu

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar, ¿Alguien tiene eix configurado para que se vea así?
> 
> ```
> ekz@localhost ~ $ eix firefox
> 
> ...

 

¿Has probado a escribir a los desarrolladores comentándoles eso? Lo mismo en una versión nueva te ponen esa opción.

----------

## ekz

 *johnlu wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado a escribir a los desarrolladores comentándoles eso? Lo mismo en una versión nueva te ponen esa opción.

 

Es que según el changelog, quitaron esa opción por razones de seguridad  

 *https://projects.gentooexperimental.org/eix/browser/trunk/ChangeLog wrote:*   

> 	*eix-0.9.5
> 
>       - Remove FORMAT_INSTALLED_USE for security reasons.

 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Saludos!

----------

## Coghan

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Aprovecho este hilo para preguntar, ¿Alguien tiene eix configurado para que se vea así?
> 
> ```
> ekz@localhost ~ $ eix firefox
> 
> ...

 

Modificando dos variables en tu /etc/eixrc o en ~/.eixrc cambiamos la forma de presentar los resultados por defecto a como tu la quieres:

```
PRINT_IUSE='false'

INSTALLEDVERSIONS='<installedversionsshort:(%{COLOR_INST_VERSION}):():():(%{COLOR_FETCH})%{TAG_FETCH}:(%{COLOR_MIRROR})%{TAG_MIRROR}::::(%{COLOR_DATE})\(:\)():\(:\):(%{COLOR_SET_USE}):():(%{COLOR_UNSET_USE})-:()>'
```

Con la primera variable le decimos que la línea Available versions: no muestre las useflags y con la segunda variable como cambiar de installedversions a installedversionsshort conseguimos quitar la fecha y las useflags de la linea Installed versions: 

Las variables disponibles las puedes ver con eix --dump para las actuales y con eix --dump-defaults para las asignadas por defecto. Todo esto está documentado en la página man.

----------

## ekz

Coghan, le has dado!   :Very Happy: 

Ahora me toca cambiar los colores y quedo a gusto

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas

Saludos!

----------

## Coghan

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> la cosa esta que mi arbol de paquetes no aparece el 13.5, esta hasta la version 13.3, de todas maneras voy a desenmascarar y a actualizar, ahora os digo algo
> 
> gracias.

 

La versión que parchea el error eix-0.13.5 ya esta en portage en la rama ~arch, para no tener que borrar el dichoso ficherito cada dos por tres.

EDITO: La versión eix-0.13.3-r1 de la rama estable también parchea el error.

----------

